# Mac Tiny



## (^^)Regin (Jan 7, 2010)

For Mac lovers and haters out there!  

[video=youtube;17DPJHNVx2Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=17DPJHNVx2Q&NR=1[/video]


----------



## Adam's Eve (Jan 8, 2010)

Haha! Cute!


----------



## ClayPot (Jan 8, 2010)

That's silly. That's so impractical, I would never buy it. I'd recommend the MacBook Wheel instead. See the promo video here:

[video=youtube;9BnLbv6QYcA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9BnLbv6QYcA[/video]


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Jan 8, 2010)

That was great!


----------



## etexas (Jan 8, 2010)

A Mac is nothing to joke about people! LOL!


----------



## Rich Koster (Jan 8, 2010)

PC = Periodically Crashes


----------



## etexas (Jan 8, 2010)

Rich Koster said:


> PC = Periodically Crashes


 LOL!!!! Nice on Rich!


----------



## Rich Koster (Jan 8, 2010)

etexas said:


> Rich Koster said:
> 
> 
> > PC = Periodically Crashes
> ...



Like it? I wrote it on my Mac Mini  .


----------

